# Shower door



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

How do you get shower sliding door back on its runner in Rapido v56 please?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Has no one any idea for this problem. I have folding door so no idea.

cabby

This thread is a duplicate I notice. I shall report the other one.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Delfy, no idea what a Rapido one is like but when mine came unhooked (red wine, large body and small shower, I was able to put put the bottom of the roller wheel in the track and push it in. With a little pressure the top of the track flexed and the wheel popped back in.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Just a thought, you are trying from the inside of the shower.

cabby


----------



## delfy (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks guys. There is no roller Andrew just teeth and we are frightened of snapping them off. One is missing already. Perhaps the previous owner had this problem.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps it would be an idea to call one of the Rapido dealers, such as Wokingham on 0118 979 1023 they could advise you.
Or can you put a couple of photos up in case they are the same as another make of van.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A picture will help both of the mating bits on the door and the rail, top and bottom, unless it broke it will go back in somehow.


----------

